# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس وب

## iranhost.com

*استخدام تعدادی برنامه نویس وب و برنامه نویس ارشد* 
*مهارت های مورد نیاز*
 مسلط به :
ASP.Net MVCJavaScriptJQueryEntity FrameWorkC#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ OOP
*آشنایی با :* 
TFS ، UML، SqlServer

* زمان کار :*
شنبه تا چهار شنبه   8:30-17:30روز های تعطیل : پنج شنبه و جمعه و تعطیلات رسمی

*مزایا :*
حقوق مکفی + پاداش + بیمه

*خصوصیات فردی  مطلوب*
توانایی انجام کار به صورت تیمی و انفرادیمسئولیت پذیرخلاق

*محل کار :* تهران 

*ارسال  رزومه به :* 
*dev@IranHOST.com*

----------


## civilengine

سلام من براي تكميل صفحات پراكنده خودم و ساماندهى پيج ها و وبلاگ وبسايت كانال گيت وى سايت و بهينه سازى موتور جستجوى سيويل و قانونمند كردن جهت ايجاد شبكه سيويل ايران به يك تيم حرفه اى و منصف و همراه و همكار نياز دارم از آنجا كه راه اندازي چنين شبكه اي براي يك بيزينس جهانى نياز به تخصص هاي ويژه و مطلع هست و تيم ما در حد يك شركت مهندسي راه و ساختمان با گرايش موتور جستجوى تخصصي سيويل و كارياب و مپ استور هست و از مسائل برنامه نويسى به اندازه كافي سررشته ندارد لذا رسما دعوت به همكاري مينمايد رزومه ما را ميتوانيد در صفحات گسترده #گوگل و #ياهو و #مايكروسافت #فيسبوك #يوتيوب #توئيتر بيابيد.

----------


## h.moradof

> حقوق مکفی + پاداش + بیمه


با سلام،


حقوق مکفی یعنی چقدر ؟
تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم ، معمولا حقوق مکفی به حقوق وزارت کاری گفته میشه (800 - 900)

چون تا جایی که می دونم حق الزحمه برنامه نویس مسلط (واقعا مسلط) به MVC میره بالای 1.5 


با تشکر.

----------


## nnnn72

> با سلام،
> 
> 
> حقوق مکفی یعنی چقدر ؟
> تا جایی که بنده اطلاع دارم ، معمولا حقوق مکفی به حقوق وزارت کاری گفته میشه (800 - 900)
> 
> چون تا جایی که می دونم حق الزحمه برنامه نویس مسلط (واقعا مسلط) به MVC میره بالای 1.5 
> 
> 
> با تشکر.


مکفی یعنی کافی عزیز.

----------


## prince0fpersia

ایشونم ئرسید کافی یعنی چقدر؟ بنظر من 5 میلیون کافی باشه! آیا میدن؟

----------


## reza_khan2006

مکفی یعنی همون قدر که به سرایدار ها میدهند :متفکر:  ؟

----------


## mo-hammad

حداقل حقوق یه برنامه نویس که تنها بتونه سی شارپ مثلا با اس کیو ال بدونه چیزی حدود 1.5 تا 2 تومن هست پایش 

حاالا با  این انتظارات شما حداقل حقوق چیزی حدود 4 یا 5 تومن باید باشه - غیر از این غیر منطقی هست.

----------


## sanay_esh

جالبه من شخصا با تجربه اندکی که اندوخته دارم مراجعه کردم ! 
پس از مصاحبه کذایی در محل شرکت ایران هاست ، نمونه کاری را نمایش دادم 
مهندس مصاحبه گر از من پرسید این با wordpress یا joomla  و ... راه اندازی شده است ؟  :اشتباه: 

منم نتونستم جلوی خندمو بگیرم و گفتم فکر کنم شما دنبال یک دانشجوی مسلط MVC میخواهید !!! 

بیخیالش شدم اومدم بیرون ! از طرفی حقوق مکفی برای یک برنامه نویس ارشد MVC  حداقل 5 میلیون تومان خالص هست ! 

شرکت کیسون جزو بزرگترین و قدیمی ترین شرکتهای عمرانی کشور kayson-ir.com حداقل حقوق برنامه نویسش 3 میلیون هست ! 

خودتان قضاوت کنید !

----------


## hamidnikuye

باسلام:
سریع میرم سراصل مطلب....یه برنامه رمزگذاری قوی نوشتم 2سال اززندگیمم شبانه روز روش کار کردم الانم میخام بفروشم اگه کسی بدردش میخوره یا کسی رو برافروش میشناسه به جی میلم نامه بزنه hamidnikuye@gmail.com   من خودم مبلغ 3میلیارد تومن رو برای برنامه پیشنهادم هست.
باتشکر.حمید نیکویی

----------


## saviorperi

> باسلام:
> سریع میرم سراصل مطلب....یه برنامه رمزگذاری قوی نوشتم 2سال اززندگیمم شبانه روز روش کار کردم الانم میخام بفروشم اگه کسی بدردش میخوره یا کسی رو برافروش میشناسه به جی میلم نامه بزنه hamidnikuye@gmail.com   من خودم مبلغ 3میلیارد تومن رو برای برنامه پیشنهادم هست.
> باتشکر.حمید نیکویی


دوست عزیز اولاً اینجا جای مناسبی برای درج این مطلب نیست، دوماً، سه میلیارد؟!! حالا من از کار شما خبر ندارم، ولی مطمئن هستید که انقد ارزش داره و در ایران این مبلغ رو بهتون میپردازن؟

نا گفته نمونه که متاسفانه من خودم چندین بار ماه‌ها روی پروژه و ایده‌ها کار کردم، ولی آخرش حتی یک تک تومنی هم برام درآمد نداشته. امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## loti88

مشکل برنامه نویس ها در ایران این هستش که متاسفانه به دید یه کارمند یا کارگر بهش نگاه میکنن.حقوق مکفی میشه همون وزارت کار 800تومن.درصورتی که با مهارتایی که شما فرمودین یه برنامه نویس واقعی کمتر از 3تومن نمیگیره.

----------


## navidiran

دوستان، من به این نتیجه رسیدم که شرکتهای کشورمون یک و یا حداکثر دوتا کارمند دفتری لازم دارن و بقیه نفرات رو بعنوان پشتیبان و سیاهی لشکر لازم دارن. کم کم میخوام این حرفه رو رها کنم و برم توی کار دلالی. چون این کار بدرد کسی نمیخوره و همه بیکارن. رئیس یک شرکت بزرگ که سواد سی سال پیش رو داره و حتی نمیتونه ایمیل خودشم باز کنه چه میدونه تکنولوژی چیه! اصلا لازم نداره. همه کاراشو دستی انجام میده و آخرشم میره پیش خانوادش مثل شیر میگه ببینین من چقدر برا خانوادم کار میکنم.
چه میدونه  EF , MVC , API چی هستن؟ اصلا سرعت پردازش توی ایران اگر بالا بره ملت بیکار میمونن میزنن توی سر و کلله همدیگه.

----------


## Hamid2547

بیایید حقوق برنامه نویسان خارج از کشور رو مقایسه کنیم با اینجا، توی این سایت میانگین حقوق یک برنامه نویس ای اس پی دات نت 65 هزار دلار در سال هست، بیایید چون جهان سومی هستیم این حقوق رو تقسیم بر سه کنیم، بگیم سالانه 25 هزار دلار، 5 هزار دلار هم کم میکنیم بابت مالیات، میمونه بیست هزار دلار، بیست هزار دلار در سال به پول ایران میشه شصت میلیون تومان، میشه ماهی 5 میلیون تومان، که البته این نوع محاسبه بدبینانه بود و تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم به یک برنامه نویس جونیور انقدر در سال حقوق میدن، حالا توی ایران کارفرما میخاد چقدر حقوق بده؟ نهایتش 2 میلیون تومان، چقدر توقع دانش داره؟ به انداره ده میلیون تومان، خلاصه مطلب اینکه توقعات با حقوق ها همخوانی ندارند، خیلی از کارفرما ها هم اینجا میبینم یه چیزی چون به گوششون خورده رو بر میدارن مینویسن، مثلا یارو نوشته آشنایی به دپندنسی اینجکشن و فریم ورک های IoC، ولی هیچ اشاره ای به TDD نکرده، یا چیزهایی از این دست، در کل به نظر من توقعات بالا (با فرض به اینکه کارفرما میدونه در مورد چی صحبت می کنه) حقوق های بالا احتیاج داره.

----------


## mrdolatian

*موقعیت های شغلی در اول مارکت*
اول مارکت یک گروه از اعضای جوان و فعال است که از حرفه‌ی خود لذت برده و محصولات متنوعی تولید نموده است. ما نرم افزارها و بازیهایی تولید میکنیم که صدها هزار کاربر از آنها استفاده کرده، آنها را به اشتراک گذاشته و حول این محصولات بحث و تبادل نظر میکنند. به همین جهت، جستجوی ما برای استعدادهای برتر همیشگیست:
1-  ادمین جهت پشتببانی نرم افزار مسلط به linux و نرم افزارهای مانیتورینگ
2-  -توسعه دهنده وب مسلط به javascript – jquary .آشنایی با برنامه نویسی سرورساید (علی الخصوص nodejs و فریمورک های آن) مزیت محسوب می شود
3-  توسعه دهنده اندروید مسلط به Java
4-   ادمین database مسلط به MySQL و MONGODB
رزومه کاری خود را به hrm@avvalmarket.ir  ارسال نمایید.

----------


## aradpc

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت تمامی دوستان

مطالب رو خوندم گفتم من هم یک نظری بدم.

اول میخوام یه صحبتی داشته باشم با اون دسته از دوستانی که میگن رشته یا تخصص ما (نرم افزار) که منظور از ما هم خودم و هم تمام کسایی که این تخصص رو دارند توی زمینه برنامه نویسی فعالیت می کنیم اصلا خوب نیستو باید بریم سراغ کار دیگه مثلا دلالی.
خو من خودم این حس رو تقریبا 4سال پیش داشتم. یعنی یه برنامه نویس بودم چندین پروژه نوشته بودم کسی هم پولی بهم نمیداد و توی شرکت ها هم که میرفتم واسه مصاحبه یا حرف های بی ربط میزدن یا به هر حال دیدم نه بابا این جوری نمیشه زندگی کرد.
این بود که تصمیم گرفتم قبل از ورود به بازار با تخصصی که دارم، باید بلد بشم تو کشورم چجوری پول در بیارم حالا تو هر صنفی که فعالیت کنم.
من خودم به شخصه به برنامه نویسی خیلی علاقه داشتم و بعد از اون به کار املاک

پروژه های زیادی زدم ولی املاک رو واستون مثال میزنم که دیگه آخرشه. یعنی چی آخرشه یعنی شما یه پروژه که بنویسید وقتی بخوایید بفروشید باید طرفتون حالیش باشه تا بتونید متقاعدش کنید که بخره. اما خدا نکنه طرفتون حالیش نباشه دیگه ...

من رفتم سراغ قشری که گرگ ترین آدمها روی کره زمین هستند

پول خوب میگیرن اما پول به کسی نمیدن

من رفتم یه املاکی و شروع به کار کردم این که چجوری پیداش کردمو آشنا شدیمو مشغول شدم بماند.

من اونجا مشغول به کار شدم. زبون دلالی یاد گرتم، رسم پول گرفتن از مردم رو یاد گرفتم. با تخصصم  قاطی کردم و نتیجش شد یک شغل شخصی به همراه ماهی دو میلیون درآمد خالص واسه خودم فعلا. البته این اولشه
یعنی من توی 6ماه شرکت زدم، یه پروژه واسه مدیریت املاک نوشتم، خودم شدم بازاریاب، مثل یه دلال اوفتادم به جون بنگاه ها، هر نسخه از برنامه ام رو دو میلیون پانصد هزار فروختم بهشون. زبان برنامه نویسیمم بود php. تازه یه چیز جالبتر، نسخه های بهتر توی بازار پانصد هزار تومن بود حتی بعضی نسخه ها سی هزار تومن بود و گاهی پیدا می شود رایگان. ولی من با زبون تونستم خودم رو از این گندآب حرج و مرجی که توی رشته ی نرم افزار و تخصص برنامه نویسی توی کشور هست بکشم بیرون.

پس نباید منتظر باشیم تا بیان مارو پیدا کنن بعد بزارن پشت میز بگن این ماهی 5میلیون شروع کن به کار. نه دوستان عزیز توی کشور ما از این خبرا نیست. باید خودت کارفرما باشی برنامه نویس باشی بازاریاب باشی کارگر باشب همه چی باشی نه اینکه به کسی تکیه کنی. بله البته خیلی سخته.

من از سن 17 سالگی که شروع کردم به برنامه نویسی تا الان که 26 سالمه خیلی سختی کشیدم. اما بیخیال نشدم. ولی خوب نه رفتم زیر دست کسی کار کنم نه پول بگیر کسی شدم. منظور همین شرکت های نرم افزاریه. خودم شدم رئیس خودم کارگر خودم بازاریاب خودم.

البته توی اون املاکی هم که کار میکردم درصدی کار میکردم نه شاگرد.

در کل باید اول گرگ بشید تا بتونید توی بیابون زنده بمونید.

تخصص خالی توی کشور ما = با مرگ اقتصادی

پس خودتون رو باور داشته باشید و کمربند همت رو ببندید که تازه اول راهید. دوره استخدام رو هم خط بکشید چون باید برید زیر دست رئیس کار کنید. ولی خودت واسه خودت کار کن تا همیشه آزاد باشی. سرمایه گذاری شخصی یعنی آزادی.

اینا بود خلاصه ای از زندگی کاری و اقتصادی و تجربیه یک برنامه نویس در ایران.

با تشکر

----------


## mohammad.madadi

> دوستان، من به این نتیجه رسیدم که شرکتهای کشورمون یک و یا حداکثر دوتا کارمند دفتری لازم دارن و بقیه نفرات رو بعنوان پشتیبان و سیاهی لشکر لازم دارن. کم کم میخوام این حرفه رو رها کنم و برم توی کار دلالی. چون این کار بدرد کسی نمیخوره و همه بیکارن. رئیس یک شرکت بزرگ که سواد سی سال پیش رو داره و حتی نمیتونه ایمیل خودشم باز کنه چه میدونه تکنولوژی چیه! اصلا لازم نداره. همه کاراشو دستی انجام میده و آخرشم میره پیش خانوادش مثل شیر میگه ببینین من چقدر برا خانوادم کار میکنم.
> چه میدونه  EF , MVC , API چی هستن؟ اصلا سرعت پردازش توی ایران اگر بالا بره ملت بیکار میمونن میزنن توی سر و کلله همدیگه.


ای قربون دهنت  :تشویق:  :قلب:  :قلب: 
خخخخخخخخخ

خیلی باحال گفتی - خوشم اومد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mohammad.madadi

> ب
> 
> با تشکر


اقا دست شما درد نکنه از اینکه تجربه تون رو در اختیار گذاشتید

دم شما گرم -  با فکر و نظرت کاملا موافقم 

درآمد ساختن از این گند آب و خودت رو کشیدن بالا حرف اول رو میزنه

برنامه نویس واقعا تو این مملکت کارش ساخته ست ...

گفتی استخدام یادم افتاد یه سایت استخدامی خودم دارم یعنی آگهی استخدام جذب میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

آدرسش رو میذارم اگر اومدی دیدی نظرت رو راجع بهش بگو , ممکنه یعنی آینده داشته باشه  :متفکر: 

خدا قوت برادرا

همتون عزیز هستین - مخلصم

----------


## aradpc

محمد مددی عزیز سایتت رو دیدم
خوب بود عالی بود
با دیتا لایف آوردی بالا ولی خوبه
چند وقته مشغوله؟

نگا کن داداشه من، اینکه پیشرت داری یا نه به خودت بستگی داره، همون حرفی که قبلا زدم، شما اول باید بلد بشی چجوری پول رو از جیب مردم بکشی بیرون بزاری جیب خودت بعد تخصص. یعنی شما اگر زبون، خلاقیت، زرنگی و ... نداشته باشی، هرچیم تخصص داشته باشی و زحمت بکشی 2زار گیرت نمیاد. البته این توی کشور ما صدق میکنه. جاهای دیگه رو نمیدونم چون دارم اینجا یعنی ایران زندگی میکنم. شاید جاهای دیگه بدتر باشه شایدم بهتر.

من کسی رو سراغ دارم از کفاشی زیر پله الان چنتا خونه و ماشین داره همشم حلال.

پس شما که همچین تخصصی داری اونم توی دوره زمونه ای که همه چی رفته سمته کامپیوتر و مجازی شدن، حتما اگر خودت بخوایی پیشرفتی میکنی که فکرشم نمیتونی بکنی.

قربونت

----------


## mohammad.madadi

> محمد مددی عزیز سایتت رو دیدم
> خوب بود عالی بود
> با دیتا لایف آوردی بالا ولی خوبه
> چند وقته مشغوله؟
> 
> قربونت


چاکرم داداش
دم شما گرم نظرتون رو لطف کردین گفتین خوشحالم کردین

از اسفند ماه 93 استارت زده شد

الان هم الکساش حدود * 6,937              *  میشه 

روزی هم بیست تا سی نفر کارجو و کارفرما عضویت میزنن , قالب سایت داغونه دارم عوضش میکنم

بله با دیتالایف هست - یه ماژول هم برای دریافت و ثبت رزومه از کارجو دارم براش روبراه میکنم - البته تو پارت بعدی پس از ارسال آگهی میخوام از کارفرما هم اختیاری پول بگیرم . :لبخند گشاده!:   درست همون قضیه ای که خودت گفتی بلکه بشه  :بامزه: 
روی این مطلب هم اگر سر رشته ای دارین خوشحال میشم نظر شما یا دوستان دیگه رو بدونم , آگهی هارو رایگان سه روز جذب کنیم و مازاد اون روزی مثلا یه مبلغ زیر هزار تومن ازشون بگیرم ,البته باکس سرویسی تهیه کردم ک اگر صلاح بدونید میذارم اینجا 

البته یه سرویس غیر معمول و شاید عجیب هم الان نامسوس داره فعالیت میکنه , آگهی هارو میفرستم روی تلگرام ملت توی تهران ,تقریبا روزی ده هزار نفر پیام براشون ارسال میشه در روز

که دوست دارم نظرت رو هم در رابطه با درگیر کردن کاربران شبکه های موبایلی بدونم

فعلا همش همین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دمت گرم

----------


## aradpc

فعالیت عالیه

در رابطه با دریافت پول اختیاری از کارفرما فکر جالبی نیست. شاید کسی پول بده ولی اونقدری نیست که بهت حال بده. میشه راه های بهتری پیدا کرد.

در رابطه با سرویس نامحسوس که صحبت کردی، Very Good

باید کاری کنی که از جنگولک بازی دور بشی یعنی سایت در عین سادگی، جذاب باشه و همینطور کاربر در سریع ترین زمان به بهترین جواب برسه. تو چشم بودن خیلی خوبه.
مهم تر از همه اطلاعات. هرچی اطلاعاتت بیشتر باشه میتونی به پول بیشتری برسی. اطلاعات یعنی دیتابیس قوی داشتن. هر چیزی رو بتونن تو سایتت پیدا کنن. اطلاعات کم به جایی نمیرسه. باید دیتابیست فول باشه. و البته کاربردی. اطلاعات بیخودی نه اطلاعاتی که کاربر رو مجبور کنه روزانه به وب سایت سر بزنه.

شما حساب کن اطلاعات فراوون داری بعد توی چشم هم هستی. خوب دیگه چی میخوایی از این بهتر. اونقت که دیگه مرحله به مرحله پول میگیری از ملت. چرا؟ چونکه نیاز دارن بهت. نیاز الزامی ندارن ولی نیازی دارن که میتونه سرعت زندگیه روزمرشون رو زیاد کنه. پس این بهترین آیتم برای رسیدن به پول فراوونه.

البته هیچوقت به پول کم راضی نباش که به جایی نمیرسی. یعنی وقتی بیایی بگی کارفرمای محترم یه پولی اختیاری بده ببخشید ولی این با گدایی فرقی نداره. شما زحمتی کشیدی خدمتی داری میکنی پس کارفرما باید پول بده. حالا یا کارفرما یا کاربر. این باید زمانی میرسه که همون نیاز رو پیدا بکنن به خدمتی که داری ارائه میدی.

پس همه چیز دست به دست هم میده تا به یه هدفی میرسی.

----------


## mohammad.madadi

> فعالیت عالیه
> 
> در رابطه با دریافت پول اختیاری از کارفرما فکر جالبی نیست. شاید کسی پول بده ولی اونقدری نیست که بهت حال بده. میشه راه های بهتری پیدا کرد..


کلا هر آگهی مثلا سه روز رایگان باشه , اگر بخوان بیشتر نمایش داده بشه آگهی شون به تعدادی روزهای اضافی مبلغ پرداخت کنن

البته شک دارم روی سه روز ش , به نظرم بایست 24 ساعت یا نهاتا 48 ساعت رایگان باشه , نظر شما چیه ؟

تمام ذهن من مشغول این مطلب هست , کاربر در چه صورتی راحت تر پول میده

----------

